# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  حكم مدني عن مسئولية طبيب النساء عن التوليد

## د.عدنان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**باسم الشعب**محكمة المنصورة الابتدائية**الدائرة السادسة كلى**بالجلسة المدنية والابتدائية النمعقدة علناً بسراي المحكمة يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 29/11/1988* 
*برئاسة السيد الأستاذ  / نبيل السيد الزلاقى                        رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية الأستــــاذين / محمد شاكر بهجت                        رئيس المحكمة*
*والأستـــــــــــــــــــــاذ  / عمارة عبدالجواد                               القاضي*
*سكرتاريــــــــة السيد  / السيد فرج محمد           * 

*صدر الحكم الآتي*
*فى الدعوى المرفوعة من الأستاذ / جمال عبدالحميد نصير المحامى بالمنصورة عن نفسه وبصفته ولياً طبيعياً عن نجله القاصر/ محمد جمال عبدالحميد نصير والمقيم بالمنصورة ش محمد عبدالشافى ومحله المختار بالمنصورة مكتب الأستاذين عبدالحميد الجمل ومحمد محمد سرحان المحامى بالمنصورة.*

*ضد**1 – السيد وزير الصحة بصفته ويعلن بإدارة قضايا الحكومة بالمنصورة ش  الجمهورية*
*2 – السيد محافظ الدقهلية بصفته ..................................................  .........*
*3 – الدكتورة / سحر البدوي موسى المقيمة بالمنصورة بحي المختلط ش عمر بن الخطاب*
*4 – الدكتور / المنجى عبده المرسى الطبيب الجراح بناحية شبرا بدين مركز المنصورة.*
*الواردة بالجدول رقم 7564 /1984م.ك المنصورة.*
*المحكمة*

*بعد سماع المرافعة الشفوية ومطالعة الأوراق والمداولة قانوناً.*
*          حيث أن مطالعة الأوراق حسبما يبين من مطالعة الأوراق تتحصل فى أن المدعى عن نفسه وبصفته أقام الدعوى بصحيفة موقعة من محام وأودعت قلم المحكمة فى 19/8/1984 – وأعلنت قانوناً للمدعى عليهم فى 25/9، 27/9 ، 15/10/1984 . طلب فى ختامها الحكم بإلزام المدعى عليهم متضامنين بأن يدفعوا للمدعى عن نفسه وبصفته مبلغ وقدره 200000 جنيه مائتي ألف جنيه والمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه مع شمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل وبلا كفالة على سند من القول أنه بتاريخ 23/4/1984 فى الساعة السابعة صباحاً دخلت السيدة / صبرة السيد عبدالحميد زوجة المدعى إلى مستشفى المنصورة العام التابع للمدعى عليهما الأول والثانى لوضع مولودها الأول وذلك بقسم العلاج بأجر وفى حوالى الساعة 2.15م دخلت كشك الولادة بصحةالمدعى عليها الثالثة ثم نقلت إلى غرفة العمليات لإجراء عملية توسيع لإتمام الولادة حيث وضعت مولوها المشمول بولاية المدعى ( واقفت ذلك ) صح – وأعقب ذلك نزيف وحمى حاد من جراء العملية الجراحية التى قامت بها المدعى عليها الثالثة والتى لا تزيد عن كونها طبيبة إمتياز يصح لها قانوناً أن تقوم بأى جراحات. وقد إستدعى ذلك ضرورة – نقل دم إلى المريضة فقام المدعى عليه الرابع بإحضار الدم وعمل التوافق الذى إنتهى منه إلى ان فصيلة دم المريضة هى (بى - ) وقام باستحضار عدد 2 كيس دم من ثلاجة المستشفىيحتوى كل منهما على 500 سم من هذه الفصيلة حيث تم نقلها إلى المريضة إلا أن حالة المريضة إزدادت سؤاً وحضر أحد الأطباء المختصين لنقل الدم بالمستشفى والذى إكتشف أن فصيلة الدم المعطاه للمريضة تخالف فصيلة دمها حيث أن الأخيرة هى من فصيلة (أيه - ) وليست من الفصيلة    ( بى - ) فأسرع بإحضار دم من الفصيلة الصحيحة كما قام كثير من الموجودين ومنهم شقيقة المريضة وإحدى الطبيبات بالتبرع بدمائهم فى محاولة بائسة لإنقاذ حياة المريضة إلا أن حقن المريضة بدم مخالف لدمائها كان قد أسفر عن نتيجة--------- حيث فارقت روحها الطاهرة الحياة فى تمام الساعة 7.30 بعد اثنى عشرة ساعة من عذاب بين أيدى عابسة – لاتصرف حياة الإنسان قيمة – بادر لمدعى إلى تبليغ النيابة العامة فى هذه الواقعة وتحرر المحضر رقم 15 أحوال وأخذت أقواله إلا أن عاد وتنازل عن الشكوى بعد أن تبين له ضرورة تشريح جثمان المرحومة زوجته وغذ عاش معها مع آلامها اثنى  عشر ساعة من عذاب داخل المستشفى فقد ----------على عقله حين ذلك أن تختتم رحلتها بتشريح جثمانها الطاهرة – و---- المستشفى ثم تحرير إستمارة تبليغ عن وفاة بمعرفة الدكتورة إكرام الديب والتى سجلت فى تقريرها أن أسباب الوفاة صراحة أنها كانت نتيجة مباشرة لأخذ عدد 2 كيس دم من فصيلة غير فصيلة المريضة ثم عادت المسئولية بالمستشفى وأقنعوا المدعى بعد إطلاعه على هذا التقرير - ----- تحت تهديه تشريح جثمان المرحومة زوجته نتيجة لهذا التقرير الصادق وفعلاً تم تحرير تقرير آخر عن وفاة لأسباب روتينية. ولما كان مما لا شك فيه أن المستشفيات باعتبارها مكان محقق أصلاً للحفاظ على أرواح المرضى ومعالجتهم فإن القضاء عليهم بالإهمال داخلها إنما يمثل قمة الخطأ الذى يصيب المضرور ------ بأقصى أنواع العذاب والإحتياط – وحيث أم ما وقع عن المدعى عليهما الثالثة والرابع يمثل إهمالاً وخطأ حسبما كان من نتيجة وفاة المرحومة زوجة المدعى تاركة له نجلها ( محمد ) بعد أن حرم من صدر الأمومة وعطفها وحنانها ولا شك أن من أسباب المدعى من آلام وهو يرى زوجته وقد ضاعت منه إلى الأبد نتيجة هذا الإهمال والعبث لا يمكن أن يصبره أ تعويض مهما بلغت قيمته ولا أن يكتفى بطلب تعويض له ولنجله 200000 مائتى ألف جنيه على النحو سالف البيان – وتأييداً لدعواه قدم حافظة مستندات بجلسة 12/10/1985 إنطوت على الآتى :- (1) صورة ضوئية من تذكرة المريضة المتوفاه زوجة المدعى كما ثابت بها تشخيص الحالة بأنها حامل تسعة أشهر -------------- وأن الطبيب المعالج د/ سحر ( المدعة عليها الثالثة ) وتقرير من         د/ إكرام الدين ثابت فى تطور الحالة – أن الوفاة نتيجة تعاطى المريضة دم غير فصيلتها.*
*(2) صورة ضوئية من تبليغ عن حالة وفاة ثابت به أن الوفاه نتيجة أخذ عدد 2 كيس دم من فصيلة غير فصيلة المريضة والشهادة مزيلة بتقري د/ اكرام الديب.*
*          وحيث أن المدعى عليهما الأول والثانى بصفتهما وجها دعوة ضمان فرعية بموجب صحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة فى 19/5/1984 ومعلنة قانوناً للمدعى عليهما فى 14/4،24/4/1985 طلبا فى ختامها الحكم عليهما بما عما أن يحكم به على المدعيين بصفتهما والمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه على سند من القول أنه إعمالاً لنص المادة 175 من القانون المدنى والتى تنص على أنه ( للمسئول عن عمل الغير حق الرجوع عليه فى الحدود التى يكون هذا الغير مسئولاً عن تعويض الضرر ومن ثم يحق للمدعيان بصفتهما بأن يوجهها للمدعى عليهما دعوى ضمان فرعية للحكم عليه بما عساه أن يحكم عليهما بصفتهما وجلسة 22/10/1985 قررت المحكمة ضم الدعوى الفرعية إلى الدعوى الأصلية للإرتباط وليصدر فيها حكماً واحداً.*
*          وحيث أن المحكمة قرت بهيئة سابقة حجز الدعوة للحكم لجلسة 24/6/1986 بمذكرات فتقدم وكيل المدعى بمذكرة رد فيها على الدفع ---- من المدعى عليه الرابع بعدم قبول الدعوى لتنازل المدعى عن حقوقه فى محضر النيابة وشتى عناصر لمسئولية التقصيرية وعمم عليه الطلبات الوارده بعريضة الدعوى – كما قدم وكيل المدعى عليهما الأول والثانى بصفتهما ( محامى الدولة ) بمذكرة دفاعه فيها ركن الخطأ عن المدعى عليهم وطلب الحكم فى الدعوى الأصلية برفض الدعوى واحتياطياً بتخفيض التعويض إلى الحد المناسب مع إلتزام المدعى عن نفسه وبصفته المصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه.* 
*ثانياً: فى الدعوى الفرعية الحكم على المدعى عليهما فيما --------- لن يحكم به فى الدعوى الأصلية على لمدعيان فيها بصفتهما مع الزامه بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه ثم قررت المحكمة بإعادة الدعوى للمرافعة.*
*          وحيث أنه بجلسة 2/12/1986 حضر وكيل المدعى وقدم حافظة مستندات انطوت على صورة رسمية من الشكوى رقم 15 أحوال قسم أول المنصورة – الشهادة من الجدول يفيد أن – الشكوى المذكورة حفظت إدارياً وبجلسة 6/1/1987م قدم وكيل المدعى عن نفسه وبصفته  مذكرة ضمنها دفاعه والتمس الحكم بالطلبات الواردة بالصحيفة وبذات الجلسة حضر وكيل المدعى – عليهما الثالثة وقدم حافظة مستندات انطوت على الآتي: (1) خطاب صادر من مستشفى المنصورة العام يفيد أن المدعى عليها الثالثة تسلمت العمل كطبيبة نساء وولادة خلال الفترة المدعى لها بالواقعة موضوع التعويض.(2) شهادة من المستشفى العام يفيد أن المدعى عليها الثالثة قضت فترة الامتياز فى الفترة من 1/9/1980 حتى 31/8/1981 كما قدم وكيلها مذكرة بدفاعه قام فيها بابتغاء خطأ المدعى عليها الثالثة وطلب إخراجها من الدعوى بلا مصاريف وفى الدعاوى الفرعية برفضها – كما حضر المدعى شخصياً ودفع بعدم جواز حضور المحامين الحاضرين عن المدعى عليهم الثالثة والرابع لعدم حصولهم على إذن من نقابة محامين بالمنصورة بالتالي بطلان ما ترتب على  حضورهم من آثار طبقاً لنص المادة 68،76 من قانون المحاماه رقم 17 لسنة 1983 – ثم قررت المحكمة حجز الدعوى للحكم لجلسة 10/3/1988 فتقدم وكيل المدعى عليهما الثالثة والرابع رد فيها على الدفع -------------- بطلان حضور المحامين الحاضرين عن المدعى عليهما الثالثة والرابع قابلين أنه لا يوجد دعوى أو شكوى ضد محامى فى الدعوى الماثلة كما قرر ---------------------------------------------------------------المدعى عليهما الثالثة --- الدفع ببطلان حضور محامى المدعى عليهما وأصليا رفض الدعوى الدعويين الأصلية والفرعية واحتياطياً. إخراج المدعى عليهما وأصليا رفض  ) صبح الثالثة من الدعوى بلا مصاريف وطلب وكيل المدعى عليه الرابع أصليا بعدم قبول الدعويين واحتياطياً برفض الدعويين بالنسبة له من إلزام المدعين فى الحالتين بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه – وبجلسة 21/6/1988 حضر محامى الدولة وقدم حافظة مستندات وانطوت على الآتي:- (1) صورة ضوئية عن تقرير طبي عن حالة وفاة مريضة مؤرخة 23/5/1984 ثابتة أن سبب الوفاة هبوط مفاجئ شديد فى الدورة الدموية والنفسية وصدمة عصبية. (2) صورة ضوئية من كتاب الطبيب المعالج – وبجلسة 11/10/ 1988 حضر وكيل المدعى كما حضر وكيل المدعى كما حضر وكيل المدعى عليها الثالثة والرابعة قررت المحكمة حجز الدعوى للحكم لجلسة اليوم ومذكرات فى أجل حددته قلم أي من طرفي الخصومة --------------------------------------------------.* 

*          وحيث أنه من الدفع المبدي من المدعو عن نفسه وبصفته بعدم جواز حضور المحامين الحاضرين عن المدعى عليها الثالثة والرابع لعدم حصولهم على إذن من نقابة المحامين طبقاً للمادة 68 – من القانون رقم 17/ لسنة1983.*

*          فإن من المقرر قانوناً أن نص المادة سالفة الذكر تقرر أنه                       ( لا يحق للمحامى أن يقبل الوكالة فى دعوى أو شكوى مقدمة ضد زميله قبل الحصول على إذن من مجلس النقابة الفرعية وكلا ذلك أنه لكي تنطبق هذه المادة يجب أن يكون المحامى مبدي الدفع هو المدعى عليه وفى هذه الحالة يجب الحصول على إذن لكل محامى وكل عن المدعى أما وأن المدعى هة المحامى ومن ثم يكون نص المادة سالفة الذكر لا ينطبق عليه ويكون الدفع قد جاء على غير سند من الواقع والقانون ----------  برفض الدفع وتكتفى المحكمة بإيراد ذلك فى الأسباب دون المنطوق.*

*وحيث أنه عن الدوى الأصلية فإنه من المقرر أن الطبيب الذى يعمل موظفاً يعتبر فى حركة تنظيمى أو لائحى وأنه يخضع فيما لذلك للقوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالعاملين بالدولة وفى هذه الحالة لا يمكن مسائلة الطبيب الا  على أساس المسئولية التقصيرية وكما قالت محكمة النقض بحق لا يمكن القول بأن المريضة قد اختارت الطبيب لعلاجها فلا يوجد عقد يربطهما كما لا يمكن القول بوجود عقد إشتراط لمصلحة المريض على إدارة المستشفى العام وبين أطبائها والإلتزام الذى يقع على عاتق الطبيب هو من حيث المبدأ إلتزام ببذل عناية وهناك حالات معينة يقع التزام على الطبيب بتحقيق نتيجة وتتلخص مضمون الإلتزام بعناية فى بذل الجهود الصادقة واليقظة التى تحتمها الظروف وإجراء العملية بهدف شفاء المريضة وتحسسين حالتها الصحية، فالإخلال يمثل هذا الإلتزام بشكل خطأ طبعاً، ويثير مسئولية الطبيب. فالتزام المريض فى هذه الحالة ليس التزام بتحقيق نتيجة على شفاء المريضة، إنما هو التزام ببذل عناية وهذه العناية المطلوبة منه أن يبذل للمريضة جهداً صادقاً يقظاً يلتزم مع الأصول المستقرة فى علم الطب فيسأل الطبيب فى كل تقصير فى مسلكه الطبى لا يقع من طبيب يقظ فى مستواه المهنى فى نفس الظروف الخارجية التى أحاطت بالطبيب المسئول كما يسأل عن خطئه العادى أياً كان كما يسأل عن خطئه العادى أياً كانت درجة جسامته – فحصار الخطأ هو معيار موضوعى قوامه سلوك الشخص المعتاد – والخطأ الطبى الذى يتحتم عن عدم قيام الطبيب بالتزماته الخاصة التى تعترضها عليه مهنته، والذى يحوى فى طياته طبيعة تلك الإلتزامات للطبيب والتى منشؤها دلك الواجب القانونى بعدم الإضرار بالغير، بل المرجع فيها إلى القواعد المهنية التى تحددها وتبين مداها. وقد استقر الفقه والقضاء على مسئولية الطبيب عن خطئه مهما كان نوعه, سواء كان خطئاً فنياً أو مادياً ، جسيماً أو يسيراً ولا يمتنع طبيب بأى إستثناء ويجب على القاضى أن يثبت من وجود هذا الخطأ وأن يكون هذا الخطأ ثابت ثبوت كافياً لديه، فيسأل عن تقصير فى مسلكه الطبى لا يقع من طبيب يقظ فى مستواه المهنى وجد نفس الظروف الخارجية التى أحاطت بالطبيب المسئول كما يسأل عن خطئه العادى أياً كنت درجة جسامته. وقد إستقر القضاء على ضرورة أن يكون الخطأ واضحاً وثابت بصورة قاطعة لا إحتمالية – فيسأل الطبي عن خطئه فى العلاج أن  كان الخطأ ظاهراً لا يحتمل نقاشاً فيه تختلف فيه الآراء – والقضاء وإن كان لا يشترط الخطأ الجسيم حتى تقوم مسئولية الطبيب عن عمله الطبى، إلا أنه يشترط  أن يكون هذا الخطأ محققاً ومتميزاً وفى الوقت نفسه فإنه يتجه نحو التشديد فى مسئولية الأطباء والمستشفيات وذلك عن طريق الإلتزام بالسلامة. ويتفق الفقه والقضاء كما سبق ن أوضحنا على أن إلتزام الطبيب أمام المريضة ينحصر فى الإلتزام ببذل عناية لا بتحقيقه نتيجة وأن العناية المطلوبة منه يقتضى أن يبذل للمريضة جهوداً صادقة يقظة يتفق فى غير الظروف الإستثنائية مع الأصول المستقرة فى علم الطب ، فيسأل الطبيب عن كل تقصير فى مسلكه الطبى لا يتفق مع طبيب يقظ فى مستواه المهنى وجد فى نفس الظروف الخارجية – التى أحاطت بالطبيب المسئول كما يسال عن خطئه العادى أياً كانت حاجته وإذا كان الأصل هو قصر التزام الطبيب على بذل العناية المطلوبة نظراً لفكرة الإحتمال التى تعين على نتيجة مهمته والتى تتدخل فيها عوامل عديدة لا تخضع لسيطرته عملاً بالحكمة القائلة أنه وأن كان الطبيب هو المداوى إلا أن الشافى هو الله. بالا أن الأمر لا يمنى  من قيام التزامات محدودة خارج نطاق مهمته معناها الدقيق يكون تنفيذها لا مجال فيه الإحتمال التى برر قصر التزام الطبيب على مجرد العناية. كما هو الشأن فى عمليات نقل الدم، أو فى التحاليل الطبية أو فى الأجهزة المستخدمة حيث يبرز التزام محدد يقع على عاتق الطبيب وهو الالتزام بضمان السلامة لحماية المرضى. فيكون الطبيب ملزماً بسلامة المريض لا من عواقب المرضه – ولكن من خطر حوادث قد تق للمريضة خارج نطاق العمل الطبى بمعناه الدقيق ومن هذه الحالات نقل الدم فقد تحتاج المريضة فى بعض الظروف على نقل الدم إليه، فيتعين أن يكون متفقاً فى الفصيلة فى دمه، وإلا أصيب بأضرار قد تكون جسيمة قد يجب أن يكون سليماً خالياً من المرض وإلا انتقلت عداوه، ويتعهد الطبيب المعالج بالتزام محدد محله تقديم دم مناسب وسليم فيكون محلاً بالتزامه إذا كان الدم الذى نقله إليه غير مناسب له أو ملوث بجرثومه، وتقوم مسئوليته الفعلية عن الضرر الذى يلحقه أو المرض الذى يصيبه، إلا إذا قام الدليل على أن عدم تنفيذه لالتزامه يرجع إلى سبب أجنبى غير منسوب إليه. ولا تعارضه بين التزام الطبيب ببذل العناية واليقظة، والإنتباه الذى لا يرتب العقد الطبى سواه على عاتق الطبيب، ومن الإلتزام المحدد بالسلامة من عيوب الدم الذى ينقل للمريضة فهذا الأخير لا يطالب الطبيب بشفائه نتيجة نقل الدم وإنما يطالبه بألا يضيف بنقل الدم علة جديدة إلى المريض الذى يعالجه فى أن الطبيب المعالج قد لا يجرى تحليل دم المريضة بنفسه ليقف على فصيلة بل يعهد بهذه المهمة إلى طبيب متخصص أو معمل للتحاليل كما أن الطبيب غالباً ما يلجأ إلى مركز متخصص يطلق عليه بنك الدم ويقتضى عقد مع ذلك المعمل أو ذلك المركز يتعهد فيه صاحبه بتقديم دم سليم ليكون التزام كليهما محله تحقيق نتيجة لأن ما تقتضيه المريضة من طبيعة ليس مجرد بذل جهده فى سبيل تعين فصيلة دمه أو الحصول على دم سليم – بل  يحدد له على وجه الدقة فصيلته، أو يقدم له دماً خالياً من جراثيم المرضه ويرجع فى حقيقة الضرر الذى يلحق المريضة إلى خطأ المعمل فى تحليل دمه، أو ------ الذى يعينيه إلى قصير المركز فى فحص دم من قدمه له. ومع  ذلك يرجع الطبيب على طبيبه لأنه تعهد بمقتضى العقد معه بتقديم الدم السليم الذى يتفق مع الفصيلة مع دمه فيستصير التزامه فى علاقته بمريضه، وقد تصيب الضرر الأدبى فى مجرد المساس بسلامة جسم المريض أو إصابته بعجز نتيجة خطأ الطبيب, وكذلك الأمر فى حالة الألآم الجسمانية والنفسية التى يمكن أن يتعرض لها، وما ينشأ فيها من تشوهات وعجز فى وظائف الأعضاء ( راجع فيما سبق المسئولية المدنية فى ضؤ الفقه والقضاء طبعة 1988 للمستشار عزالدين الدناصورى والدكتور عبدالحميد الشوارى ص 1387 ( وما بعدها).*
*          وحيث أن الرأى يستقر على أن من سلطات قاضى الموضوع واستخلاص المسئولية وأركانها من عناصر الدعوى وله وحدة ذلك من غير رقابة عليه فى ذلك ( المرجع السابق ص 1408، 1409).*
*          وحيث أنه متى كان ما تقدم. كان الثابت من المستندات المقدمة من المدعى عن نفسه وبصفته وهى صورة التذكرة الخاصة بالمريضة المتوفاه(مورثة المدعى والثابت بها تقرير الدكتوره إكرام الديب الثابت به أن مورثة المدعى المدعة احتاجت إلى نقل دم ولم توجد طبيعة بنك الدم النوبتجية فتوجد أحد الأطباء وهو المدعى عليه الرابع لعمل الفصيلة وأحضر كيس دم وتم تركيبه للمريضة وهذا الدم من فصيلة* *b** حدث إنهيار مفاجئ فى ضغط الدم – فطلبت طبيبة التخدير كيس آخر وأخذ لها المدعى عليه لرابع كيس آخر ولم تتحسن حالة المريضة فتوجهت الدكتوره سحر البدوى ( المدعى عليها الثالثة ) لبنك الدم لإحضار كيس آخر وقامت بعمل الفصيلة فوجد أنها* *ab** فتم استدعاء رئيس قسم بنك الدم الذى قام بعمل الفصيلة ووجدها* *ab** وقد توفت المريضة نتيجة صدمة عصبية شديدة وهبوط حاد غير مرتجع بالضغط .* 
*          وأيضاً ثابت ببلاغ الوفاة الخاص بمورثة المدعى أنه نتيجة أخذ عدد 2 كيس دم من فصيلة غير فصيلة المريضة ومن ثم فإن المدعى عليه الرابع يكون قد أخطأ فى بذل العناية المطلوبة والجهود الصادقة واليقظة التى تتفق مع الأصول المستقرة فى علم الطب – وهذا الخطأ يترتب عليه المسئولية . إذا كان يتفق على المدعى عليه الرابع أن ينقل الدم إلى مورثه المدعى من فصيلة يتفق مع دمها. وهو التزام محدد محله تقديم دم مناسب وسليم أحاد أنه قد أخطأ فى تحديد فصيلة مورثه على نحو دقيق ومن ثم فيكون مخلاً بالتزامه إذ أن الدم الذى نقله إليها غير مناسب لها. وتقوم مسئوليته العقدية عن الضرر الذى الحقه بمورثه ( المدعى ) سالف البيان ولا سيما أن المدعى عليه الرابع قد قام بإجراء تحليل دم المريضة بنفسه ليتعرف على فصيلتها ومن ثم فإن المريضة لها حق الرجوع على هذا الطبيب لأنه تعهد بمقتضى العقد معه لتقديم الدم السليم الذى يتفق فى الفصيلة مع دمها.*
*          حيث أن المدعى عن نفسه وبصفته قد أصابه ضرر تمثل فى المساس بسلامة جسم المريضة (مورثته) والالآم الجسمانية والنفسية التى قد تعرض لها من فقدان زوجته أم ولده الذى اكتوى بفراق والدته وحرم من عطفها وصدرها الحنون الذى لا يعوضه شئ ( تعويضاً عن وفاة) صح آخر ومن ثم فإن المحكمة ترى الحكم للمدعى عن نفسه وبصفته بمبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه تعويضاً عن وفاة مورثته.*
*          وحيث أن عن مسئولية المدعى عليه الأول بصفته فقد نصت المادة 174 من القانون المدنى والتى تنص على مسألة المتبوع عن الضرر الذى يحدثه تابعه لعمله غير المشروع حتى كان واقعاً حال تأدية الوظيفة أو بسببها، ويتطلب القانون المصرى توافر علاقه التقنين كشرط جوهرى لتحقيق تلك المساواه وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يجب توافر عنصر سلطة الرقابة على من وقع منه الخطأ ( المرجع السابق ص 283) ومن ثم يكون المدعى عليه الأول مسئولاً بالتضامن بصفته متبوع عن ادخال تابعه وهو المدعى عليه الرابع.*
*          وحيث أنه عن المصاريف فى هذه الدعوى فإن المحكمة تلزم بها المدعى عليها الأول بصفته متبوع عن إدخال تابعه والمدعى عليه الرابع.* 
*          وحيث أنه عن النفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة فإن المحكمة لا ترى مؤجل للقضاء به.*
*          وحيث أنه عن دعوى الضمان الفرعية فقد قضت محكمة النقض أن مسئولية المتبوع عن أعمال تابعة غير المشروعة هى – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة مسئولة تبعية مقررة بحكم القانون لمصلحة المضرور، وتقوم على قوة الضمان القانونى فيعتبر المتبوع فى حكم الكفيل التضامن كفالة مصدرها القانونى وليس العقد، ومن ثم إذا أدت المتبوع بالتعويض كان له أن يرجع به كله على تابعه فحدث الضرر كما يرجع الكفيل المتضامن على المدين الذى كفالة الأمر المسئول عنه وليس مسئولاً معه وهذه القاعدة هى التى قننها المشرع فى المادة 175 من القانون المدنى الذى يقضى بأن المسئول عن عمل الغير حق الرجوع عليه فى الحدود التى يكون فيها هذا الغير مسئولاً أن تعويض الضرر ولم يقصد المشرع بتلك المادة أن يستحدث المتبوع دعوى شخصية جديدة يرجع بها على تابعه ( نقض 10/5/1979 الطعن رقم 871/43ق).*
*          وحيث أنه وعلى هدى ما تقدم وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن مسئولية المدعى بصفته فى هذه الدعوى هى مسئولية يتعين باعتباره متبوعاً لمرتكبى الفعل الضار موضوع الدعوى الأصلية فيحق له الرجوع على تابعه المدعى عليه الثانى فى الدعوى الفرعية بما عسى أن يحكم به بصفته فى الدعوى الأصلية الأمر الذى يكون معه الضمان الفرعية قد جاء على سند من الواقع والقانون -------- اجابة المدعى بصفته فى الدعوى الفرعية على طلباته .*
*          وحيث أنه عن المصاريف لهذه الدعوى فالمحكمة تلزم بها المدعى عليه الثانى فى هذه الدعوى عملاً بنص المادة 184/1 مرافعات.*

*فلهذه الأسباب**حكمت المحكمة- أولاً – فى الدعوى الأصلية بالزام المدعى عليه الأول بصفته والرابع بالتضامن فيما بينهما أن يدفعا للمدعى عن نفسه وبصفته مبلغ ( عشرة آلاف جنيه).*
*تعويضاً عن الأضرار التى أصابته والزمت المعى عيهما الأول بصفته والرابع بالمصاريف ومبلغ عشرة جنيهات مقابل أتعاب المحاماه ورفضت ما عدا ذلك من طلبات.*
*ثانياً: وفى الدعوى الفرعية بالزام المدعى عليه الثانى بأن يدفع للمدعى بصفته مبلغ ( عشرة آلاف جنيه) المقضى بها فى الدعوى الأصلية والزمت المدعى عليه الثانى بالمصاريف ومبلغ عشرة جنيهات مقابل أتعاب المحاماه.*

----------

